# Aluminum Cases



## mesz13

I have been seeing a lot more ammo with aluminum cases, not reloadable, mostly target type with FMJ and very reasonable prices. Does anyone have any experience good or bad with this type of ammo, I am looking at buying 500 to 1000 rounds in bulk of this type so any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## TOF

I bought 1000 rounds of 9MM alluminum CCI. The cases cracked and burned through ruining two M&P9 barrels. I will not buy anymore. YMMV


----------



## DJ Niner

I've used over 10,000 rounds (1000+ a year for the last ten years) of 9mm CCI Blazer with the aluminum cases, and had one malformed case (no extractor groove) and no other problems. I've also shot probably another 10,000 rounds of Blazer over the last few decades in other calibers (.45 ACP, .38 Special, .357 Magnum, .44 Special, and .44 Magnum) with no problems. In many calibers, it was my go-to load for shooting competitions where I would not be allowed to retrieve my brass for reloading, or winter matches where the cases end up in the snow.

TOF, if your barrel problem were clearly traceable to the Blazer factory ammunition, I can't believe CCI wouldn't do their best to make it right for you. Early on, right after they started making the Blazer .357 Magnum loads, a few guys had problems with burst cases in their .357 lever-action rifles, due to the chambers being very sloppy loose/wide-mouthed to facilitate jamb-free cycling. CCI fixed all those guns, re-engineered the revolver ammo casings so it wouldn't happen again, and sent distributors/dealers stickers to apply to the ammo boxes already on their shelves so users would be warned about the incompatibility of the old ammo and lever-action guns. I know Glock and other manufacturers have used CCI Blazer ammunition for factory live-fire testing and ballistic fingerprinting cases for many years with no problems; it would be highly unusual for them to do this with ammo that might cause difficulties with the weapons.


----------



## cougartex

Until about 2 years ago all I used was CCI Blazer with the aluminum cases for target practice. I had numerous fail to feed with three different guns and have never used it since.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have used at least 5000 rounds of CCI Blazer in 9mm too - and, they FINALLY are starting to carry it locally again, so I am back to using it.

Its the cleanest burning 9mm target ammo I have seen. I love the stuff


----------



## HK Dan

I saw it make an XD choke during a class with Rob Pincus. If it can do THAT it can make anything choke.


----------



## Shipwreck

Certain guns don't like the aluminum rounds. if your gun works with them, then all i well.

I have only had issues with an Hk USP fullsize 9mm, out of all the guns I have shot with the aluminum 9mm.


----------



## TOF

DJ Niner said:


> I've used over 10,000 rounds (1000+ a year for the last ten years) of 9mm CCI Blazer with the aluminum cases, and had one malformed case (no extractor groove) and no other problems. I've also shot probably another 10,000 rounds of Blazer over the last few decades in other calibers (.45 ACP, .38 Special, .357 Magnum, .44 Special, and .44 Magnum) with no problems. In many calibers, it was my go-to load for shooting competitions where I would not be allowed to retrieve my brass for reloading, or winter matches where the cases end up in the snow.
> 
> TOF, if your barrel problem were clearly traceable to the Blazer factory ammunition, I can't believe CCI wouldn't do their best to make it right for you. Early on, right after they started making the Blazer .357 Magnum loads, a few guys had problems with burst cases in their .357 lever-action rifles, due to the chambers being very sloppy loose/wide-mouthed to facilitate jamb-free cycling. CCI fixed all those guns, re-engineered the revolver ammo casings so it wouldn't happen again, and sent distributors/dealers stickers to apply to the ammo boxes already on their shelves so users would be warned about the incompatibility of the old ammo and lever-action guns. I know Glock and other manufacturers have used CCI Blazer ammunition for factory live-fire testing and ballistic fingerprinting cases for many years with no problems; it would be highly unusual for them to do this with ammo that might cause difficulties with the weapons.


I contacted CCI and determined they were willing to evaluate the problem but was told by the guy that would do so he had samples on his desk from 6 months previous that he had not yet analyzed. If I was willing to pay freight back to the factory in boxes I had to mark in a specific way to meet legal requirements etc.etc., I may or may not hear from them in 6 months to a year. There was no offer to replace, pay freight or anything else.

I also called S&W who sent a prepaid shipping lable without any argument and on receipt of the pistol, installed a new barrel at no charge.

The pistol was returned to my door 2 weeks to the day after it left. I removed and inspected the new barrel which looked very good as a new one should. I then took a box of CCI Aluminum case cartridges to the range for a test. I fired 2 rounds then checked the cases and barrel. One case had a series of holes burned through in line with the major axis of the case. The second case had a crack with burn marks down it's length. The new Barrel had chips in the chamber which matched the crack and burn through.

My shooting partner declared S&W barrels to be a POS and loaded 1 CCI aluminum round in his Glock. After firing it we inspected his chamber and Lo and Behold it now had chips and the empty cartridge case had burn through spots.

I called S&W once again and explained that I had been stupid and tried some CCI aluminum in the new barrel resulting in new damage. S&W simply said they were sending a new shipping lable and would take care of it once again and did.

My buddy still has the glock with a chip in it's chamber and I have the remainder of that case of ammo in my office.

If anyone would like to come out here and run a test on the remaining cartridges I will certainly make them available. I will not however use alluminum cased ammo in any of my firearms. YMMV.

PS: The M&P9 and second barrel have processed in excess of 15,000 rounds of brass cased ammo with no additional problems. S&W is a great Co.


----------



## DJ Niner

Wow. That's a real eye-opener. At least S&W took care of you (above and beyond, I'd say).

Any chance you'd post the lot number of this ammo? If you'd rather not post it publicly, you could PM it to me, and I will promise not to release it. I'd sure like to check some of the stuff I've got stashed away and make sure it's not from the same lot. For many years I'd buy 4 boxes, shoot 2 or 3 of them, and throw the leftovers in an ammo can. When that can got full, I'd start another. It served me well when the ammo shortage hit a couple of years ago; I just cut back on my shooting a bit, and sailed on through with ammo to spare. Now I wonder if I have any "bad" ammo in storage.

If you'd rather not, no problem; just a request. Thanks for the clarification and detailed post, above!


----------



## TOF

I would be happy to share the lot data with you DJ.

UPC Lable: 0 76683 03509 7

End Flap Marking:

CCI _Blazer_
9mm Luger 115 GR. FMJ
3509 F10M4

Purchased in Case qty. 600 rounds left that will only be used in a crisis situation after all other ammo is depleted. Being non reloadable I had not been looking at empties or would have noticed it much earlier. My grandson noticed cracks when throwing empties in the trash. The first barrel was riddled with pockmarks in it's chamber.
I don't recall which vendor I purchased this lot from but probably was Natchez. I did not bother them about the problem as CCI is the Co that should have taken care of it. All I expected was an exchange with good ammo but that wasn't to be.

The fellow I talked to at CCI implied I was storing the ammo in the presense of Ammonia which I was not. As I told him, If being in the presense of Ammonia causes it to go bad there should be some sort of warning published and the boxes so labled.

Hopefuly your stock is ok. I recommend you not buy anymore though.

PS:

one more marking on the lower center of the back that might be of significance:
40626 Rev Iss
MRP 270142


----------

